# Baby mouse has one eye shut



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

My bubs, now almost 3wks, are generally doing fine, come out the nest, sample solids etc. however, I just noticed one of them has a shut eye, n it looks a bit gummy. Will this solve itself? I'm going to vet in a few days anyway for a checkup but is there anything I can do before that?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

A gummy eye can be cleaned with a damp q-tip (cotton swab), by very very gently wiping from the nose-corner to the ear-corner until any gunk is removed. If the eye never opened in the first place, this won't help to split the eyelids.


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

It was definitely open yday. Thanks for the advice


----------

